# 2000 Maxima: Alternator, need removal tips



## scooterfool (Jan 1, 2005)

I want to swap out the alternator in my 2000 Maxima. It looks tightly packed. Does it go out the bottom? If so, can I do this w/o dumping any fluids? Any other need-to-know advice?


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Mine came out after i put it on a lift, took off the PF wheel and took out the inner fender. Changed that and the belts at the same time. Its not too hard, but it was awfully expensive.


----------

